# shark fishing from the surf



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

I've recently become extremely interested in shark fishing from the surf. I want to do it asap. Will I have much luck when its cold like this or should I wait for the summer?


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

It's hit or miss any time of year - but your odds improve come summer. My advice would be to go now to test out you rigs and get your system down. You can spend all winter envisioning different ways to rig/set up. But....until you put into practice it's all for nothing. Go now- you might get lucky. If nothing goes right, you did better than the guy sitting on the couch.


----------



## e polk (Nov 26, 2008)

gota fish to find out. I like the cold months, no tourists, bigger fish. Ya just gota have alot of want to catch a shark to paddle a bait out in the cold and sit with it in the cold. Weeds out the whimps.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

+1 mr polk


----------



## theflyingburritto (Jan 7, 2009)

warm water = sharks


----------



## e polk (Nov 26, 2008)

Fished saturday from 11am to sunday 2am. Put out 2 25lb black fin tuna cut in half. $ big baits. One big mulet on the 12/0 in the draw and a blue fish on the 9/0. Had one screaming run on the 14/0 and the circle hooks i was trying didnt work well. We fished Tuesday at 10am to wensday at 2amwith almost the same set up just had a 40lb cuda cut in half and a big blackfin. Not a click last night. Thats shark fishin. As far as the little black tips sand bars just trywest of destin pass in late april and may. So i did ya research, no need to fish yet. I'll be back tomorrow or the next.


----------

